# They grow up fast right??



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I convinced my husband to get another dog since Hayden spends a good amount of time by herself. I was trying to find a rescue that was about her age that was near by.. no luck.. Well not within the weeks I was looking.

The ONE day I drive my car to work (I normally ride my motorcycle) one of our customers called me over to his car.... little golden retriever pup in his passinger seat sleeping. He handed him to me and said "you know you want him". He came in for a few hours while making me play with the little one.. lol I ended up taking him and his papers home with me. 

Thankfully Hayden LOVES him!! And the cat Wikki is majorly infactuated with him!! But the cat keeps getting him in trouble - Wikki loves to watch then go up to him, sometimes even act like he wants to play. Then he runs to one of the bedrooms and goes under the bed.. in which the pup follows and tackles the cat chewing on his fur lol 

But here he is. I know they are cute at this stage and such.. but Oh My GOD will he PLEASE grow up fast? lol my fingers and toes are tired of being chewed on. I'm tired of waking up at odd hours to let him out. I hate having to watch him like a hawk (although he's getting a bit better at holding his pee for a little bit. Before it was drink.. pee.. drink drink drink.. pee.. )

Hayden was named after the MotoGP motorcycle racer Nicky Hayden so I kinda wanted to keep the theme.. so this ones name is Duke after the KTM Duke/Super Duke (I work at a KTM motorcycle shop and he spent his first day with me there)

My first day with him... he passed out in an odd place. I think it looks like the motorcycles ran him over and are checking to see if he's alive lol









Hayden's first greeting...


















We had to kick them off the couch lol









Why say "no bad dog" when you can take a pic first?









and two weeks after I got him (well I got him two saterdays ago)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! He's so cute. Hayden obviously approves of his new little brother.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my he is a cutie! I LOVE that first pictures, its too cute!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,he is so adorable.LOve the first picture!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure looks like he is fitting right in. He should get over the biting by the time he is 4 years.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It sure looks like he is fitting right in. He should get over the biting by the time he is 4 years.


lol yea .. thanks..
Hayden was probably about 6 months when we got her considering she's filled out A LOT since we got her. All she did was chew up a remote control.. a flip flop.. and I think thats it? She's a GREAT dog now!! Only about a year old?

I'm hoping she'll rub off on the hellian. 

The biggest pain is feeding. For some odd reason he was on Puppy chow. i'm keeping him on that for now... and Hayden is on The Taste Of The Wild (oddly the puppy rather have TOTW) It sucks trying to keep them away from each others food. I have to put one outside to eat and the other inside... would it hurt to switch the pup to TOTW?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet pup you have there. Looking forward to more pics of your doggies as they grow up together.


----------



## GirlForNowhere (Mar 7, 2010)

awww, so adorable! I wish I got Lucky when he was that little.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

as much as I love puppies and goldens I loveeeee riding, although I prefer Kawasakis I dont mind looking at KTMs.

Last time I rode a bike was when I was 11 and ever since it just completely broke down I have not been able to get another one because I dont have $$ or time

but I sure do like the 1st picture


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Duke really is a cutie.

The first photo is really funny. 

And regarding how fast they grow up. Well physically it appears to be really fast but the mental part takes a little longer. I always feel the two catch up with each other somewhere around 2 1/2 to 3 years old. 

Meanwhile take a deep breath and enjoy the puppy days before too long you will be thinking the time passed much too quickly.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

aww Duke is one cutie-pie! It seemed fated to have him in your life...
Hayden definitely looks happy to have herself a little brother...

I miss when they are little fur-balls like that! They're so comical and clumsy! Looks like he has a great set of hips on him they way he is lying in that one picture!

---
Kim


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

He always looks like he's going to fall back into his poopie when he goes lol Thats one of the hardest things for him!!!

Looking at this photo i'm scared.. he was born May 17th... look at his size compaired to hayden already!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Hayden, "little" Duke is chewing off his ear!!! Yep, they grow quickly Murphy is taller than Chester but needs a little time to catch up to him in weight.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the pictures. I am hoping to get another when I retire. I feel so bad that Gunner doesn't have a brother or sister to play with so I make sure he gets his playdates with his buddies.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my god that last picture is sooo cute !!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Cute little one you have. I noticed you have electrical cords (wire) on the floor...you may want to hide or put the cords up...puppy proof things...LOL. They do chew!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

such a sweetie


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

When he's loose he's got someone watching him 24/7 since we can't do much about the cords that aren't hidden. that one is to the lamp... no where else for it to go.

These two are more entertaining than TV.. They love to play "keep away" and some tug of war (yet hayden wont play that with us)

They are like brother and sister though!

Hayden took the "good bone"









Duke was barking and making all kinds of noise trying to get that bone!!


it didn't work....









He pouts....
(He tried trading her the rope for it, that failed as well)

So I got another one out for them. (don't worry he can't chew any of it off - i've been watching him with all the bones)


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL I need a 24 hour a day camera going on these dogs!! I put some sample dog food I got today in a plastic container and set it down to see if they showed any intrest. It took them a while but they both chose it over eating the TOTW..

Anyways - we're sitting here in the living room and all of a sudden little duke comes prancing in with the food bowl in his mouth. He sets it down in front of the TV and starts eating what is left. lol


----------

